# Finally, some actual breeze



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to make a direct cross-post from another forum, but this was too good not to share.

My very green crew has been stuck with 5kts or less of breeze for nearly a month and a half. Last night, we had about 15, and here's what happened:



> Jesus-H-Christ, best race I've ever had on my own boat. I'm so excited, that I probably won't sleep well tonight.
> 
> 1. The exhaust hose blew off of the Vernalift muffler on the way out to the course. The crew handled the boat nicely, without power or sails while I put the exhaust back together.
> 2. We made it to the line, just on time. 12-15 knots of breeze. The most wind that this crew has seen in weeks.
> ...


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Good for you BubbleheadMD. Sounds like you and your crew are getting used to each other and used to working your boat. Persistence and practice definitely pay off.

We had decent wind up here last night as well, mostly < 15. With my usual crew off on summer hiatus I took a cruiser on as my only crew. We did quite well in our white sail division finishing in 2nd place. I think I may have helped create another racing enthusiast. Hopefully my one rule of "No yelling" helped.

The racing "thing" can be a bit intimidating to non-racers at first. The starts in particular can be quite exciting in a way that can put some people off racing. The racing rules of sailing are also pretty detailed. I don't claim to know all the rules but I found this rules quiz website interesting: Regelspiel Uli Finckh

UK, North and other sailmakers also have extensive web RR quiz pages.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'll never diss a T-27 again. You guys can really sail, light air or heavy breeze.


----------

